# Blindspot - NBC TV Series



## Mark Ragland (Oct 19, 2015)

Is anyone watching this?

I like it.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, it's fairly interesting. Not entirely sure how plausible/plot is going to work out (the tattoos being cracked just in time for a future event...what if the wrong tattoo gets worked out? ) but I am enjoying it


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2015)

It's a good show but not a great one .


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep, about to go watch it now. I think the lead woman is great and the rest of the cast is not bad. The show is a painfully ordinary cop show underneath it all, which doesn't make it unwatchable but I'm hoping it gets better and reverses from "a cop show with a twist" to "a weird and traumatized woman happens to become a pseudo-cop" and utilizes its potential better. IOW, I was eagerly anticipating it and am somewhat disappointed, but still along for the ride so far.


----------



## Parson (Oct 20, 2015)

I am also enjoying this series. I am baffled as to how anyone could be on the inside of so many plots. I keep thinking that this might end in some kind of a "bad dream" ending. I don't see anyway it can logically work out. I taped tonight's show I'm about to watch it.


----------



## Frost Giant (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been watching it (it has Themistocles and Sif after all). It's entertaining, but I am a bigger fan of The Blacklist.


----------



## Parson (Nov 5, 2015)

I have continued watching Blindspot and I believe that the show is getting better rather than worse. One of the big early weaknesses was that they would deduce the meaning of a tattoo and then get after the bad guys. The last couple of shows find them involved in something and discover that the discovery has a relation to one of "Jane's" tattoos. A much more likely scenario. This show is rapidly growing on me.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)

I've sort of been watching it, and rather enjoy it to. I agree with Parson about the tattoo issue and am glad at the way it is panning out.

That being said, putting aside the plausibility of someone knowing enough about so many different things to tattoo and have them relevant, my worry would be in the longevity of a series. If it goes for five years, how would anyone know to tattoo something that far in advance?


----------



## Parson (Nov 17, 2015)

Last night the show took a serious upgrade in tension with the "boyfriend" getting killed, and the sexual tension between the leads heating up. They have given us a promise of a fall season conclusion next week.  

I've often maintained that the idea of how a show is to last is one of the last things the producers worry about. Anything to get it on now, let tomorrow worry about tomorrow.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been watching the show and have been trying to decide if there must be some sort of Time Travel arc to the whole thing. 

I'm also still trying to figure out what kind of blind spot  the title refers to and if this bears significance in the whole as in:
Is Jane sent to be a blind spot by pointing in specific directions.
Is Jane there to point toward the blind spots.

Whoever put the tattoo's there has to either be predicting the future or have access to a single project that has multiple threads that lead to something larger and they threw Jane out as a breadcrumb to help the FBI follow the progression. It could be that it's leading to a blind spot in the government organizations that the FBI are unaware of.


----------



## Parson (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh Dan, that's such a good speculation..... I'd been thinking a little bit about the title as well, but not as clearly as you have.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2015)

I like that too. I have two admit I have been looking at things a little to simply. I saw the blindspot as just being Jane. With no real memories and not knowing what was going on around her she was pretty much a blank slate, a literal blind spot.

I like Dan's hypothesis a lot more.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd been looking forward to this for a while. Trailers have been coming on telly for a while. Unfortunately, I kept forgetting the name so in my head it's become known simply as "Woman in a Bag"


tinkerdan said:


> trying to decide if there must be some sort of Time Travel arc to the whole thing


I've only seen the first episode, but I got the sense early on that they'd probably play the Time Travel card. With the way the story progressed, it certainly seems like a fair possibility, although I wonder if it isn't too easy to explain the whole central question of how did the woman get in the bag and why.

An alternative to @tinkerdan's hypothesis, just for giggles, is that the bearded dude is a bad guy and has just decided to thin down the field a bit (making it similar to the Blacklist, I guess), you know, seek retribution for being betrayed, left off the christmas card list, etc. Or he could be a good guy masquerading as a bad guy who's more bad than all the other bad guys...



tinkerdan said:


> Is Jane there to point toward the blind spots.


Mmm, that would be my guess, too. Perhaps some critical weakness in the government's antiterrorism efforts - e.g. security isn't set up to deal with lone attackers who aren't part of a cell/network.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## Kylara (Nov 25, 2015)

Spoiler: latest ep



very disappointed. The one option I hoped they wouldn't use "it was yooouuuuuu!", and they did. *sigh* never mind, maybe they can pull it back


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 25, 2015)

@Kylara :: I could be wrong but it seems that it's too early in the series for that last scene with Jane to be much more than a red herring.


----------



## Kylara (Nov 26, 2015)

I bloomin well hope so. I'm only just still watching it. *angry face*


----------



## Droflet (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, just hanging in myself. Much prefer Limitless. It's going in good directions. This, meh.


----------



## Parson (Nov 26, 2015)

*"Limitless"* can't hold a candle to this. I *HATE *that campy feel. It feels like a bad take of what I consider a bad movie, "Ferris Brueller's Day Off." I am watching it, but each time they go off on one of those tangents. Last week's show was epic in that direction, I thought a couple times why bother. But like Droflet I am just hanging in there, but with "Limitless," not "*Blindspot*." I am mesmerized by her eyes and wounded demeanor. This is tier 1 acting!

As to the red herring, I don't think so at all. There have been hints of this from the very beginning. And it will still leave the question of "Why?" and "How?" It's the "how" question that really opens the door to a time travel arc. But I doubt they will do that either. I'm still afraid of it ending, like "Lost" or was it called "Mars?" where the whole show was actually some sort of a dream.


Added truth: This is the first season in years where I watching 3 network television shows. I am also watching *Supergirl*, I like it a little better than *Limitless *although it can sometimes degenerate into that hated "campy" feel. What I like best about it is the sense of family that is so strong in a Fantasy setting. Which is something I seldom see on T.V.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 26, 2015)

What's Limitless? I haven't heard of it - is it a new show?


Parson said:


> was it called "Mars?"


Not sure what the US version was called, but the original UK series was called "Life on Mars" (after the Bowie song). And yes, the whole-thing-was-a-dream type resolution is super-lame. Not as bad as what they did in the final Twilight film though.


----------



## Parson (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, _*Limitless*_ is a new T.V. show. (CBS) in which a man takes a pill and for a few hours every neuron of his brain is available to him. IMO the back story is very interesting and it's what keeps me watching, the actual episodes (see above.) 

Thanks -- yes indeed "*Life on Mars*." Never much listened to David Bowie so that connection never registered with me.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 26, 2015)

Parson said:


> a man takes a pill and for a few hours every neuron of his brain is available to him


There was a film of the same name with Bradley Cooper a few years ago - I didn't realise they made it into a TV series (I'm assuming the film came first, both have the same basic premise). I'll keep an eye out in case it makes it way over to the UK.


Droflet said:


> Much prefer Limitless. It's going in good directions.


It sounds like there are almost limitless possibilities...

*Gets coat. Hangs head in shame*


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 26, 2015)

This is exactly why I expect it to be a red herring, misleading foreshadowing::


Parson said:


> As to the red herring, I don't think so at all. There have been hints of this from the very beginning. And it will still leave the question of "Why?" and "How?" It's the "how" question that really opens the door to a time travel arc. But I doubt they will do that either. I'm still afraid of it ending, like "Lost" or was it called "Mars?" where the whole show was actually some sort of a dream.



::Unless they've already been canceled and they are ending the show; this solution is too easy and would pretty much push a lot of viewers away from it all. 

My guess, despite Occam's razor, is that there are layers within layers here and so far nothing is as it seems on the surface. The tattoos are layers of clues. Her identity is not as straight forward as the DNA test and Kurt would like to believe. It's odd that in all the memories she has had, that none of them yet contain the process of tattooing herself. I'm not discarding willingness to participate in something, because the clues to that are there, but I'm not sure how much we should trust the man with the video of her; we already know that she is likely to put some weight to his words because of her memories; that doesn't mean that this early in the series he would hold the answers. 

If it is that simple then I'm with Kylara with a bag full of disappointment.


----------



## Parson (Nov 27, 2015)

tinkerdan said:


> My guess, despite Occam's razor, is that there are layers within layers here and so far nothing is as it seems on the surface. The tattoos are layers of clues. Her identity is not as straight forward as the DNA test and Kurt would like to believe. It's odd that in all the memories she has had, that none of them yet contain the process of tattooing herself. I'm not discarding willingness to participate in something, because the clues to that are there, but I'm not sure how much we should trust the man with the video of her; we already know that she is likely to put some weight to his words because of her memories; that doesn't mean that this early in the series he would hold the answers.



The fact that everything has been layers is a very good insight. I would guess that the big reveal last week is also like that. On some level what is revealed by the man with the video is true, and he is a key player, but the significance of the reveal is deeper and much more subtle than what first blush would indicate. 


Correction on *Limitless* post, I am watching this (and *Blindspot* and *Supergirl)* by way of DVR, and the *Limitless* program I was referencing earlier in this thread was actually last week's where he gets his own "headquarters" and goes after the FBI's "Ten Most Wanted" list. I have yet to view this week's installment.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Apr 4, 2016)

Is anyone still watching "Woman In A Bag"? Okay, I know that's not what it's called, but I think it's a better title than Blindspot and, you know, it does explain what it's about pretty well...
I'm loving it, I admit. Little by little more is coming out and it's gradually coming together. Plus it's just darned good fun!


----------



## Frost Giant (Apr 5, 2016)

I am. They keep the plot moving along nicely. Sullivan Stapleton and Jaime Alexander do a good job.


----------



## Parson (Apr 5, 2016)

And as soon as you think you have a handle on who Jane is, or whoever's behind her you the next episode proves that you are indeed living in a *Blindspot. *I've stopped watching *Limitless*, I could no longer stomach the flip attitude of the main character. His attitude grated on me from the beginning and he is just not growing up!


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Apr 5, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Sullivan Stapleton and Jaime Alexander do a good job


Yep, totally agree. I'm curious how long Alexander has to spend in make-up before each shoot. I bet it takes quite a while to get those tattoos done - even just the visible ones on hands, neck etc.

Unless she really got the tattoos done. How "method" would that be?



Parson said:


> I've stopped watching *Limitless*


I think you might be further along into the series over in the US? - we're only about 5 or so episodes into it over in the UK. I quite liked Brian's flippancy but I can see how it would grate if he doesn't change.


----------



## Parson (Apr 5, 2016)

Gonk the Insane said:


> I bet it takes quite a while to get those tattoos done - even just the visible ones on hands, neck etc.
> 
> Unless she really got the tattoos done. How "method" would that be



I've read (too lazy to try to find again) that to get the whole work up (There are many tattoos that are not seen in every episode) takes in the 4+ hours to do. ----- "Method Acting" ---- That would be method to the bitter end. 



Gonk the Insane said:


> I think you might be further along into the series over in the US? - we're only about 5 or so episodes into it over in the UK. I quite liked Brian's flippancy but I can see how it would grate if he doesn't change.



Yes, we certainly are, but I would say it only took me about that 8 episodes to turn the automatic record of my DVR off. I like humility and seriousness in my heroes.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 18, 2016)

Last post was the day after 1.16. Anybody make it through the final 7? I'd watched the first 10 episodes but when they went to the winter break from Nov23-Feb29, I decided to give up and not come back. It wasn't that it was terrible to me but, as I said in an earlier post, just a painfully ordinary cop show underneath it all. I just happened to stumble over the fact that season 2 had an early premiere date on the 14th and I wanted to make sure I didn't miss the DS9 "The Jem'Hadar" episode so I thought I'd go ahead and watch both rather than forgetting and missing the DS9 ep. So it turns out that 2.1 was exactly what I thought the show should have been: messing with Jane's (Alice's (Remi's)) head. And apparently they'd been doing some of that more just after I quit watching. 10 shows is a long time to test people's patience and expect them to come back after a long delay, though.

Now, it could slide back into what it was in 1-10 but I'm afraid now that it's just one of those bottomless "we don't know what we're doing but if we make it confusing enough maybe you won't know that for sure" shows that can't possibly end well - neither of which would be good - but I'm thinking about giving it another try.



Spoiler: for 2.1, I guess



Triple-agent with friends on one side and family on the other - that'll mess with ya. Could be cool.

Interesting, too, that Roman and Remi is a lot like Romulus and Remus.



If anybody else has stuck with it or is rejoining, what did you think about this ep and the last half of the first season?


----------



## Droflet (Sep 18, 2016)

Absolutely agree with JSun and won't be tuning in.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 18, 2016)

I stuck with it , and enjoyed it.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 18, 2016)

J-Sun said:


> we don't know what we're doing but if we make it confusing enough maybe you won't know that for sure


Yes, after watching the first series that's how had it had begun to feel. I enjoyed most of the series, but by the end was just tired of all the lame attempts to make things interesting by asking more questions than answering - I wouldn't mind if it was done well, but I didn't think it was in this case - that felt like forced attempts to add intrigue and ramp up the tension. I came away from the last episode nonplussed.

It began with a woman in a bag. It ended with my interest in the show in a bag.

A bag that was hermetically sealed, delivered to NASA, cast out into space and dropped on the moon.


----------



## J-Sun (Sep 23, 2016)

So that's Susan in the "yes" column and Droflet in the "no" and I'm not sure where Gonk stands.  I did tune in for 2.2 and it was pretty average stuff - not bad; not great. This may be another one of those "tread water except during sweeps and premieres/finales" shows and I'll probably drop it again, but I'll give it at least one more try.


----------

